

Ask HN Researchers: What do you use for organizing your notes? - kunjaan

Right now I use simple latex and text files and let OS and Dropbox help me organize these scattered Notes ; but is there a good layer that would let me organize them?<p>Features that I would like:<p>1. Tag Notes and not deal with categories (folders and subfolder).<p>2. Search Notes and within the notes.<p>3. Back up the entire library of notes that I have taken.<p>4. Batch Rename notes.<p>5. Sort the notes of certain tags in preferred order. I hate renaming files starting with numbers(1.File 2. File) to force order in the file system.<p>5. If there were an abstraction of Workspace that would be awesome. So that I could save my session or revert to a previous state of notes. Or I could share a particular snapshot of my research notes. But not really necessary.<p>Almost like the Lightroom for my research documents. I wouldn't mind using an inbuilt text editor.
======
inetsee
A lot of people swear by Org-Mode (<http://orgmode.org>) under Emacs.
Everything is contained in a text file. Org-Mode adds tags, lets you
collapse/expand sections like a folding editor, lets you search on tags, etc.
As you might expect from an Emacs addon, it's exceptionally powerful.

------
jokull
I've been using Notational Velocity which is an OSX only app. I like that it's
UI is keyboard driven and that it encrypts and syncs your notes to the cloud.

------
thefahim
I just recently got hooked onto Evernote. Definitely lives up to the hype.

